# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Red-rumped Parrot (Psephotus haematonotus)

## NoAngeL

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα (νέο μέλος στο forum).
Εχθές αγόρασα ένα παπαγαλάκι από petshop όπου είχα πάει για εντελώς διαφορετικό σκοπό και ξαφνικά.....ερωτεύτηκα! Έγιναν όλα μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά, αυτό το μπομπιράκι σφύριζε και έκανε τσαχπινιές μέσα από το κλουβί του και μου πήρε τα μυαλά. Τόσο που αμέλησα να ρωτήσω και τι γένος είναι και τι φύλο και ηλικία (έστω στο περίπου). Ευτυχώς που θυμήθηκα να πάρω το κεφάλι μου μαζί φεύγοντας! Τις επόμενες ώρες τις πέρασα κολλημένη στο pc προσπαθώντας να ανακαλύψω τι είδος είναι. Στο κλουβί του απ'έξω έγραφε παπαγάλος μελωδικός. Με αυτήν την περιγραφή δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Έχω δει εκατοντάδες φωτογραφίες όμως δεν μπόρεσα μέχρι στιγμής να το εντοπίσω και στο petshop που πήρα τηλέφωνο αυτός που το σήκωσε δεν φάνηκε να γνωρίζει περισσότερα. Παρακάτω επισυνάπτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες. Σε μέγεθος είναι μεγαλύτερος από τα bungies, περίπου σε μέγεθος cockatiel, με αρκετά μακριά ουρά. Επίσης σχεδόν...κελαηδάει! (δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο σε ορισμένα είδη παπαγάλων όμως μου έκανε εντύπωση)
Η τιμή του ήταν 38 ευρώ. Κάθε βοήθεια στο γένος ή στο πως να προσδιορίσω το φύλο ευπρόσδεκτη. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αλεξια ειναι ενα ωδικο παπαγαλακι!Εχουν πολυ ωραια φωνη οντως!

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οσο κ αν ενθουσιαζομαστε θα πρεπει να ψαχνουμε πριν προχωρησουμε στην αγορα ενος ζωντανου πλασματος ετσι ωστε να ξερουμε τι μας περιμενει...
Αυτα δεν σου τα λεω για να νιωσεις οτι η επιλογη σου ηταν λαθος, ομως σκεψου το πιο απλο: αν το πουλακι εχει καποια αρρωστια(καθολου απιθανο για πουλια που βρισκονται στα πετ σοπ..)κ αυτο εμφανιστει σε 2-3 μερες κ χρειαζεται να τρεχεις σε γιατρους για να το σωσεις, τοτε ολος σου ο ενθουσιασμος θα χαθει, σωστα?Για να μην αναφερω το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει...κ εχει γινει στους περισσοτερους που αγορασαμε καποια στιγμη πουλακι απο πετ σοπ!

----------


## Windsa

καλός ήρθες!
Το παπαγαλάκι σου λέγεται *Turquoise Parrot* (Neophema pulchella).

Είναι γεννημένο 2010.
 Να σου ζήσει!

----------


## alexandr0s

Πολύ ωραίο παπαγαλάκι. Και το φτέρωμά του θα είναι super όταν θα συνέλθει με κάποια βιταμινούλα.. καλώς το δέχτηκες   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Πανέμορφο!! Να σου ζήσει!  ::  
Είναι νεαρό, οπότε με πολύ διάβασμα και ερωτήσεις στην ενότητα της εκπαίδευσης μπορείς να το φέρεις κοντά σου, να το εξημερώσεις σιγά σιγά! Μην επιχειρήσεις να το βγάλεις από το κλουβί ακόμη, διάβασμα και ερωτήσεις πρώτα  ::  
Καλώς ορίσατε στην παρέα μας. Πώς το λένε;

----------


## Windsa

Ζητω συγγνώμη, 
Μόλις είδα το τελευταίο φωτό με κόκκινη μέση του.
Είναι*  Red-rumped Parrot* (Psephotus haematonotus) και όχι Turquoise Parrot. 
Όπως είπε κι η Bίκh...  ::

----------


## NoAngeL

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας,τι να πω!
Ακόμα και τώρα που μου δείξατε τις φωτογραφίες αμφιβάλλω αν θα το αναγνώριζα μόνη μου!
Βίκυ έχεις δίκιο σ'αυτό που λες,μη νομίζεις πως δεν είχα επιφυλάξεις, απλώς την έπαθα με το συγκεκριμένο ζουζούνι. Θα προσπαθήσω τώρα τουλάχιστον να ενημερωθώ για όσα πρέπει να γνωρίζω (έχω βγάλει τα μάτια μου από χθες) και ελπίζω να γίνω υπόδειγμα μάνας! Ακόμα δεν το έχω βγάλει από το κλουβί φυσικά, δεν θέλω να τρομάξει και να με πάρει με κακό μάτι, μόνο πηγαίνω κοντά και του μιλάω/σφυρίζω. Δεν του έχω βγάλει όνομα γιατί όπως είπα δεν ήξερα το φύλο του. 
 (ένα υποψήφιο όνομα, που είναι και unisex, είναι το Kiwi  "fullyhappy" ).

----------


## demis

το πουλακι σου ειναι καταπληκτικο και γω εχω παθει το ιδο με ενα ολοιδιο πουλακι και τωρα το παθαινω με αλλα πουλια οπως κοκατιλ αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι πως οι δικοι μου θα με πεταξουν απο το παραθυρο και συγκρατιεμαι και ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και αυτοι γιατι απο το ενθουσιασμο μου θα γινοταν αμαζωνιος! πιστευω οτι θα γινεις καταπληκτικη μαμα

----------


## tonis!

πολυ ομορφο πουλακι!!!να σου ζησει!!  ::

----------


## elena1996

Αχ κουκλακι σκετο ειναι,να σου ζησει!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NoAngeL

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Όχι να το παινευτώ αλλά είναι ομορφάντρας  "fullyhappy"

----------

